# beef jerky as snack?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

does anyone eat beef jerky?
does it have enough calories for MTB riders?


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I like it for the salty taste. Have to eat a lot of it to get enough calories in my opinion. 

Wouldn't be enough to sustain me on a long ride.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wouldn't it be difficult to digest while riding? Blood moves to the legs and lungs instead of the stomach for digestion. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Jerky is always in my pack, along with clif bar and trail mix.... lots of smaller snack stops on longer rides for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Conspearasea said:


> Jerky is always in my pack, along with clif bar and trail mix.... lots of smaller snack stops on longer rides for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you feel full after eating beef jerky?


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, I eat smaller portions of each snack...just fuel along the way

To be honest though I’ve got an extremely fast metabolism and no matter what I eat prior to Riding I get hungry after an hour or two. 

I always have an electrolyte drink mixed with pomegranate juice in my bottle too... I know lots of guys that can go a while without the food/drink but I absolutely need refueling on most of my rides 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

